# Apache tra i paccheti da installare

## Massimog

C'è qualcuno che mi puo spiegare perche devo installare apache ?

```
Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140406-r1 [20131008-r6] USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 61,502 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140406 [20131008] USE="development" 1,470 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libical-0.48-r2 [0.48] USE="-examples -static-libs%" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.10  USE="xkb* -doc (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/mlocate-0.26-r1 [0.26] USE="nls (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-python/lxml-3.3.5 [3.3.0] USE="threads -beautifulsoup3 -doc -examples" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4) (-python2_6%)" 3,387 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-video/gnome-video-effects-0.4.1 [0.4.0] 142 kB

[ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.7-r1:2 [2.30.7:2] USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -jpeg2k {-test}" ABI_X86="(64%*) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/librsvg-2.40.2:2 [2.40.1-r1:2] USE="introspection -tools -vala" 495 kB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-util/android-studio-0.5.7.135.1138084::mrueg [0.5.5.135.1122749::mrueg] 161,860 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140406 [20131008] USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 74,924 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140406 [20131008] USE="(development) opengl" ABI_X86="(-32)" 2,692 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-gtklibs-20140406 [20131008] USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 7,223 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140406 [20131008-r1] USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 11,140 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140406 [20131008-r2] USE="alsa development pulseaudio" ABI_X86="(-32)" 7,062 kB

[ebuild     U  ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20140406 [20131008] USE="development -gtkstyle" 14,120 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.5.3-r1:1  USE="berkdb gdbm ldap -doc -freetds -mysql -nss -odbc -openssl -postgres -sqlite -static-libs" 680 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.27  USE="ssl" 5,486 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-servers/apache-2.2.27:2  USE="ldap ssl -debug -doc (-selinux) -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_dbd -cern_meta -charset_lite -dbd -dumpio -ident -imagemap -log_forensic -proxy -proxy_ajp -proxy_balancer -proxy_connect -proxy_ftp -proxy_http -proxy_scgi -reqtimeout -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 63 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-wireless/bluez-5.18:0/3 [5.15:0/3] USE="cups obex readline systemd udev%* -debug (-selinux) {-test}" 1,278 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4-r1:2.0 [2.6.4:2.0] USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7%* (-pypy)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7%* (-pypy)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-apache/mod_dnssd-0.6  USE="-doc" 85 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/telepathy-glib-0.24.0 [0.22.1] USE="introspection vala -debug {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 3,800 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-irc/telepathy-idle-0.2.0 [0.1.16] USE="{-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python2_6)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 554 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/totem-pl-parser-3.10.2:0/18 [3.10.1:0/18] USE="crypt introspection quvi -archive {-test}" 1,564 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gconf-3.2.6-r2:2 [3.2.6-r1:2] USE="introspection ldap policykit -debug (-gtk%*) (-orbit%)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/accountsservice-0.6.37 [0.6.35] USE="introspection systemd -doc (-selinux)" 355 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-misc/modemmanager-1.2.0-r1:0/1 [1.0.0-r2:0/1] USE="introspection%* policykit qmi -mbim% -qmi-newest -vala% (-test%)" 1,277 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/grilo-0.2.10:0.2/1 [0.2.9:0.2/1] USE="gtk introspection network playlist -examples {-test} -vala" 592 kB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-vcs/git-1.8.5.5 [1.8.3.2-r1] USE="blksha1 curl gnome-keyring gpg gtk iconv nls pcre perl python threads webdav -cgi -cvs -doc -emacs -highlight -mediawiki% (-ppcsha1) -subversion {-test} -tk -xinetd" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 (-python2_6)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6)" 5,206 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-voip/telepathy-gabble-0.18.2 [0.16.7] USE="jingle -gnutls -plugins% {-test}" 2,447 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r1 [5.0] USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus gdbm glib gnome gtk ipv6 orc ssl systemd tcpd udev webrtc-aec -avahi -doc -equalizer -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -qt4 -realtime (-system-wide) {-test} -xen" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] www-client/firefox-24.5.0 [24.4.0] USE="alsa dbus gstreamer jit libnotify minimal pulseaudio startup-notification -bindist -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug (-pgo) (-selinux) -system-cairo -system-icu -system-jpeg -system-sqlite {-test} -wifi" LINGUAS="it -af -ak -ar -as -ast -be -bg -bn_BD -bn_IN -br -bs -ca -cs -csb -cy -da -de -el -en_GB -en_ZA -eo -es_AR -es_CL -es_ES -es_MX -et -eu -fa -fi -fr -fy_NL -ga_IE -gd -gl -gu_IN -he -hi_IN -hr -hu -hy_AM -id -is -ja -kk -km -kn -ko -ku -lg -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -nb_NO -nl -nn_NO -nso -or -pa_IN -pl -pt_BR -pt_PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv_SE -ta -ta_LK -te -th -tr -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW -zu" 117,288 kB

[ebuild     U  ] net-libs/gnome-online-accounts-3.10.4:0/1 [3.10.2:0/1] USE="gnome introspection -debug -kerberos" 1,306 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.18.3-r1 [1.18.3] USE="bluetooth cdda gnome-online-accounts gtk http libsecret systemd udev udisks -afp -archive -avahi -bluray -fuse -gphoto2 -ios -mtp -samba {-test} (-gdu%)" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2  USE="bluetooth" 375 kB

[ebuild     U  ] media-sound/rhythmbox-3.0.2 [3.0.1] USE="cdr dbus libnotify libsecret python udev -daap -html -ipod -lirc -mtp -nsplugin {-test} -upnp-av -visualizer -webkit -zeitgeist" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_3 -python3_2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_3 -python3_2" 6,210 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.10.2 [3.10.1] 589 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-shell-3.10.4-r2 [3.10.4-r1] USE="bluetooth i18n networkmanager (-openrc-force)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-python2_6%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gdm-3.10.0.1-r1 [3.10.0.1] USE="branding introspection ipv6 systemd tcpd -accessibility -audit -debug -fprint -plymouth (-selinux) -smartcard {-test} -xinerama" 10 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-0.9.8.8-r2 [0.9.8.8-r1] USE="bluetooth introspection -gconf -modemmanager" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0-r1:3.0 [3.10.0:3.0] USE="games shotwell tracker" 0 kB

Total: 42 packages (36 upgrades, 5 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 495,167 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

```

----------

## cloc3

puoi usare l'opzione --tree di emerge per studiare le dipendenze implicite.

----------

## kikko

 *Quote:*   

> C'è qualcuno che mi puo spiegare perche devo installare apache ?
> 
> 

 

Il problema è nella dipendenza di uno dei pacchetti nuovi (flag N)... ossia gnome-user-share:

```
# equery depgraph gnome-extra/gnome-user-share

 * Searching for gnome-user-share in gnome-extra ...

 * dependency graph for gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-2.30.1

 `--  gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-2.30.1  amd64 

 (...omissis...)

   `--  www-servers/apache-2.2.27  (=www-servers/apache-2.2*) amd64  [apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authz_groupfile]

[ gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-2.30.1 stats: packages (21), max depth (1) ]

 * dependency graph for gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.1

 `--  gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.1  amd64 

 (...omissis...)

   `--  www-servers/apache-2.2.27  (>=www-servers/apache-2.2) amd64  [apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authz_groupfile]

[ gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.1 stats: packages (18), max depth (1) ]

 * dependency graph for gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2

 `--  gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2  amd64 

 (...omissis...)

   `--  www-servers/apache-2.2.27  (>=www-servers/apache-2.2) amd64  [apache2_modules_dav apache2_modules_dav_fs apache2_modules_authn_file apache2_modules_auth_digest apache2_modules_authz_groupfile]

[ gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2 stats: packages (17), max depth (1) ]
```

Apache sembra essere un prerequisito per tutte le versioni

Ora resta da individuare cosa porta ad emergere "gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2" (Nuovo anch'esso) come dipendenza...  :Wink: 

----------

## kikko

Trovato! Almeno credo...

```
~ # equery depgraph gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps

 * Searching for gnome-extra-apps in gnome-base ...

 * dependency graph for gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0

 `--  gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0  amd64 

   `--  gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.10.0  (>=gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90  (>=app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90) amd64 

   `--  app-arch/file-roller-3.10.2.1  (>=app-arch/file-roller-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10.0  (>=app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3.0.1-r1  (>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.10.1  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.10.1  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.10.1  (>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.1  (>=gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/sushi-3.10.0  (>=gnome-extra/sushi-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  mail-client/evolution-3.10.4-r1  (>=mail-client/evolution-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.10.0  (>=media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.10.1  (>=media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-sound/sound-juicer-3.5.1_pre20130826  (>=media-sound/sound-juicer-3.5.0) amd64 

   `--  media-video/cheese-3.10.2  (>=media-video/cheese-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8.1  (>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8) amd64 

   `--  net-misc/vinagre-3.10.2  (>=net-misc/vinagre-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  net-misc/vino-3.10.1  (>=net-misc/vino-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/baobab-3.10.1  (>=sys-apps/baobab-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  www-client/epiphany-3.10.3  (>=www-client/epiphany-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.10.1  (>=games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.10.2  (>=games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1  (>=games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2) amd64 

   `--  games-board/four-in-a-row-3.10.1  (>=games-board/four-in-a-row-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/gnome-chess-3.10.3  (>=games-board/gnome-chess-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.10.2  (>=games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/gnome-mines-3.10.1  (>=games-board/gnome-mines-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/iagno-3.10.1  (>=games-board/iagno-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/tali-3.10.2  (>=games-board/tali-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.10.2  (>=games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.10.0  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.10.2  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.10.1  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.10.1  (>=games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.10.2  (>=games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.10.1  (>=games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-gfx/shotwell-0.15.1  (>=media-gfx/shotwell-0.15) amd64 

   `--  app-misc/tracker-0.16.4  (>=app-misc/tracker-0.16) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.10.0) amd64 

[ gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0 stats: packages (43), max depth (1) ]

 * dependency graph for gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0-r1

 `--  gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0-r1  amd64 

   `--  gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.10.0  (>=gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90  (>=app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90) amd64 

   `--  app-arch/file-roller-3.10.2.1  (>=app-arch/file-roller-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10.0  (>=app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3.0.1-r1  (>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.10.1  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.10.1  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.10.1  (>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.1  (>=gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/sushi-3.10.0  (>=gnome-extra/sushi-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  mail-client/evolution-3.10.4-r1  (>=mail-client/evolution-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.10.0  (>=media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.10.1  (>=media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-sound/sound-juicer-3.5.1_pre20130826  (>=media-sound/sound-juicer-3.5.0) amd64 

   `--  media-video/cheese-3.10.2  (>=media-video/cheese-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8.1  (>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8) amd64 

   `--  net-misc/vinagre-3.10.2  (>=net-misc/vinagre-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  net-misc/vino-3.10.1  (>=net-misc/vino-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  sys-apps/baobab-3.10.1  (>=sys-apps/baobab-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  www-client/epiphany-3.10.3  (>=www-client/epiphany-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.10.1  (>=games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.10.2  (>=games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1  (>=games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2) amd64 

   `--  games-board/four-in-a-row-3.10.1  (>=games-board/four-in-a-row-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/gnome-chess-3.10.3  (>=games-board/gnome-chess-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.10.2  (>=games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/gnome-mines-3.10.1  (>=games-board/gnome-mines-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/iagno-3.10.1  (>=games-board/iagno-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-board/tali-3.10.2  (>=games-board/tali-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.10.2  (>=games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.10.0  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.10.2  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.10.1  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.10.1  (>=games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.10.2  (>=games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.10.1  (>=games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  media-gfx/shotwell-0.15.1  (>=media-gfx/shotwell-0.15) amd64 

   `--  app-misc/tracker-0.16.4  (>=app-misc/tracker-0.16) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.10.0) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.0) amd64 

[ gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.10.0-r1 stats: packages (44), max depth (1) ]

 * dependency graph for gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.12.0

 `--  gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.12.0  M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.12.0  (>=gnome-base/gnome-core-libs-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90  (>=app-admin/gnome-system-log-3.9.90) amd64 

   `--  app-arch/file-roller-3.12.1  (>=app-arch/file-roller-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10.0  (>=app-dicts/gnome-dictionary-3.10) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3.0.1-r1  (>=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-3) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.12.1  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-calculator-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.12.0  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6.0  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-search-tool-3.6) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.12.1  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.12.0  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-tweak-tool-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.12.0  (>=gnome-extra/gucharmap-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8.1  (>=gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-3.8) amd64 

   `--  gnome-extra/sushi-3.12.0  (>=gnome-extra/sushi-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  mail-client/evolution-3.12.1  (>=mail-client/evolution-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.12.0  (>=media-gfx/gnome-font-viewer-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.12.0  (>=media-gfx/gnome-screenshot-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  media-sound/sound-juicer-3.11.90  (>=media-sound/sound-juicer-3.11.90) M[package.mask] 

   `--  media-video/cheese-3.12.1  (>=media-video/cheese-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8.1  (>=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-3.8) amd64 

   `--  net-misc/vinagre-3.12.1  (>=net-misc/vinagre-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  net-misc/vino-3.12.0  (>=net-misc/vino-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  sys-apps/baobab-3.12.1  (>=sys-apps/baobab-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  www-client/epiphany-3.12.0  (>=www-client/epiphany-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.12.1  (>=games-arcade/gnome-nibbles-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.12.1  (>=games-arcade/gnome-robots-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2-r1  (>=games-board/aisleriot-3.2.3.2) amd64 

   `--  games-board/four-in-a-row-3.12.1  (>=games-board/four-in-a-row-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-board/gnome-chess-3.12.1  (>=games-board/gnome-chess-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.12.1  (>=games-board/gnome-mahjongg-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-board/gnome-mines-3.12.1  (>=games-board/gnome-mines-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-board/iagno-3.12.1  (>=games-board/iagno-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-board/tali-3.12.1  (>=games-board/tali-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/five-or-more-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-klotski-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-sudoku-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/gnome-tetravex-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/lightsoff-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/quadrapassel-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.12.1  (>=games-puzzle/swell-foop-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  media-gfx/shotwell-0.15.1  (>=media-gfx/shotwell-0.15) amd64 

   `--  app-misc/tracker-1.0.0  (>=app-misc/tracker-1) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.12.0  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-documents-3.12.0) M[package.mask] 

   `--  gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2  (>=gnome-extra/gnome-user-share-3.10.2) amd64 

[ gnome-base/gnome-extra-apps-3.12.0 stats: packages (44), max depth (1) ]
```

Sembra che gnome-user-share non fosse una dipendenza di gnome-extra-apps fino a Gnome 3.10.0r1... 

Purtroppo non so che altro dirti, Gnome User Share è un servizio pseudo-cloud (?) che esporta la cartella ~/Public via WebDAV, servita quindi da un'istanza Apache (https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-user-share/stable/gnome-user-share-intro.html.en)  :Confused: 

----------

## zolar czakl

Il problema dovrebbe/potrebbe essere la USE extras in gnome-base/gnome.

Per risolvere, aggiungi gnome-base/gnome -extras in package.use/ e crea un set contenente i pacchetti (utili) che andresti a perdere rinunciando a gnome-extra/gnome-extra-apps.

----------

